# North Korea vs Australia - nuclear stress



## Klarynxx (Oct 14, 2006)

[_Spam post with bogus page link removed. - mg_]


----------



## Pit (Oct 14, 2006)

*Don't click the link above - Virus !!*

Don't click the link above - Virus !!


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

Pit said:
			
		

> Don't click the link above - Virus !!



Thank you for the warning.  I've removed the link.

For future reference, please ALSO report such items to the BBS Staff to assure they receive immediate attention.  As you can see, it was nearly 5 hours after your post before I happened to come across this thread.

See this post re reporting 'bad' posts.


----------



## Pit (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, I did click on the "Report this as a Problem Post" icon and reported it that way. Is there some other way? You're link re reporting 'bad' posts isn't linked.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is the link regarding the reporting of "bad" posts that Doug intended to include in his post - www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33143


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

Pit said:
			
		

> Well, I did click on the "Report this as a Problem Post" icon and reported it that way. Is there some other way? You're link re reporting 'bad' posts isn't linked.



That is the reporting I was referring to.  The report never came through, however; at least I didn't receive it.  (Thanks to Dave for supplying my "missing link".)


----------

